# problem watching streaming videos youtube/dailymotion so on



## Syth_Blade22 (Nov 6, 2006)

G'day. 

I'm currently having a lot of trouble here viewing streaming videos off youtube and dailymotion style sites.

Youtube is less of an issue. the videos load. but rather slowly. 

Daily motion however i have problems with as the videos some times do not load at all. or if they do like youtube they are VERY choppy.

another thing i noticed was with youtube the progress bar does not move accross, it just remains grey.. then when the video has finished (or its gotten part way and given up) it shows the bar as full. 

Now i was wondering if anyone had any ideas why this might be. I just reformated my computer (problem was occuring before i did it, and now after) i have a fair decent internet connectiong (1500kbps) and these are videos that i can pretty much stream, or watch with a short amount of time on a 512kbps account at my fathers house..

thanks heaps for any advice


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Check the settings in the browser...especially the security settings . And the windows security settings in xp.


----------

